# Broken Microwave



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

My Emerson MW8999SB microwave quit working last night. It is 2-1/2 years old, so not under warranty. I took it apart today and discovered the upper latch on the door had broken off. This part activates a microswitch inside that prevents the microwave from operating if the door isn't closed.

I sent email to the manufacturer asking for a free replacement for the door, latch or microwave. The problem isn't due to abuse, mis-use, or neglect; is is just a cheap "made in China" crap plastic part that broke for no good reason. Will see where it goes.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

> just a cheap "made in China" crap plastic


yeap, too many things are like that now. I am trying to find when I have to buy something, made in America, but it is nearly impossible. And that is how we got to so much "unemployment".


----------

